# Ford 8N valve positions for camshaft and crankshaft positions



## Wayne M. Poulsen

I have a ford 8n that quit running. Found the fiber camshaft timing gear with shredded and missing teeth. I pulled the oil pan to check materials. Everything looks ok as far as camshaft and crankshaft. Reading on past posts my keys at on crankshaft is at 9 o'clock which means my pistons are centered as the crankshaft throws are horizontal. My big question is the valve positions as my engine is a front mount distributor. The slot on my camshaft timing gear is positioned straight up and down. Both valves as seen with the inspection cover opened for #1 are closed, #2 one valve opening and one closed, #3 both valves closed and #4 one opened and one closed. These indications are with the timing gear installed and timing marks on cam and crank are lined up. Can some tell me is this correct?


----------



## Wayne M. Poulsen

valves 1 and 2 for #1 and #2 pistons.






3 and 4 piston vavles


----------



## Wayne M. Poulsen




----------



## RC Wells

Here is a manual: Start at page 15 and move forward for the exact procedure. 

http://www.newoldmanuals.com/ford-8n-9n-2n-online-service-manual/index.htm


----------

